
15 years later: on the physics of high-rise building collapses (Twin Towers) [pdf] - afandian
http://www.europhysicsnews.org/articles/epn/pdf/2016/04/epn2016474p21.pdf
======
afandian
The DOI for people (like me) that care:
[http://dx.doi.org/10.1051/epn/2016402](http://dx.doi.org/10.1051/epn/2016402)

